# What do you do at a furcon?



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

im just curious! What is there to do besides meet fellow furs?


----------



## Dinocanid (Mar 28, 2020)

I just attend panels, use the video game room, and (if I have my partial) participate in the parade. I'm an introvert though, so I'm sure there's more to do if you're interested in group activities


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> I just attend panels, use the video game room, and (if I have my partial) participate in the parade. I'm an introvert though, so I'm sure there's more to do if you're interested in group activities


i'd love to meet more furs, im a introvert too


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm too shy to go to a furcon... I'd have a panic attack from the huge crowd...
My friend Jeremy wants to visit one, but he's not able to drive - and his family is dramatic about different stuff, so he'd never ask... closest con to him is the one in Asheville North Carolina, which is over an hour away.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

Get drunk, party, go to panels, act awkwardly with other people and fursuiters, spend all your money, and that's about it. How do I know? Because that was pretty much my experience at my last con.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Jeremy's a gamer


Daxma said:


> Cons typically consists of
> *Artist Alley* - A gathering of artists that show off and sell their art. This can range from things like drawings/illustrations, shirts, pins/buttons, figurines, stickers, exc.
> *Swap Meet* - Similar to the artist alley, except it's more of a giant goodwill where people sell a range of collectibles and other knickknacks.
> *Panels* - A large room where people go to discuss topics or listen to a host talk about a subject. These activities usually have some level of audience interaction.
> ...


Gaming room... are handheld games like gameboy and DS allowed in the con?


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Daxma said:


> The people hosting the gaming rooms don't usually have handhelds set up for people to play, but I've seen people play games together on their 3DSs while watching others play console games. It's definitely a place for people that like playing video games to congregate.


I wonder how many street pass tags Jeremy would get...
He'd be in the gaming room 90% of his time. =/


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

I bet @UwUCarlaUwU could make some cash, her art style is ADORABLE!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I bet @UwUCarlaUwU could make some cash, her art style is ADORABLE!


lol im too young tho! i don't have a paypal or anything like that xD,
but as soon as i get enough money im gonna get a fursuit and a ticket to anthrocon ^w^


----------



## Keefur (Apr 7, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> lol im too young tho! i don't have a paypal or anything like that xD,
> but as soon as i get enough money im gonna get a fursuit and a ticket to anthrocon ^w^


You could make your own fursuit.  It's really not that hard if you take your time.

You can do lots of stuff at a con.  I've seen all kinds of different activities.  It just depends upon what you are into.


----------

